# Princess Leia (Carrie Fisher)dead at age 60.



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

This is not fake news. Carrie Fisher (age 60) best known as Princess Leia in the Star Wars Trilogy series and especially
in the Star Wars movie (A New Hope) released back in 1977 suffered a massive heart attack while flying back from
London to the US. She was pronounced dead in hospital. 

http://people.com/movies/carrie-fisher-dies/

I don't know if it's the time or some other cosmic event but it seems that we have lost a few actors and musicians
this past year. George Michaels 53, (of the Band Wham, with big hits in the 80s) just passed away in his sleep over
Christmas.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/george-micheal-dead-53-live-9514177

Wow..it just goes to show you that for some of us..it's later than we think.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Kind of hard to believe when her mum her condition had stablized. RIP Ms. Carrie Fisher, you'll be missed alot.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Kind of hard to believe when her mum her condition had stablized. RIP Ms. Carrie Fisher, you'll be missed alot.


The peculiar thing about her death is that the timing was around the release of the new "Star Wars Story/Rogue One" movie that just has been released.

Hard to believe that in 1977, at the release of the first Star Wars episode, she was only 19! That was 39 years ago!

She starred in her first film (Shampoo) in 1975..she would be barely 17 then. 


> Carrie Frances Fisher (born October 21, 1956) WAS an American actress and writer. She is known for her playing Princess Leia in the original Star Wars trilogy (1977–1983) and Star Wars: The Force Awakens (2015).


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

A day after Carrie Fisher's death, her mother Debbie Reynolds has died of a stroke. RIP.


----------



## dwyanec (Dec 29, 2016)

RIP Princess Leia


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

dwyanec said:


> RIP Princess Leia


RIP Debbie Reynolds. She was a good actor (actress) in her day. She was a very cute actor in her day too. 
I remember some of her memorable moments in some of the movies she was in.. "Singing in the Rain" with Fred Astaire, and"The Unsinkable Molly Brown"and others. She died of a stroke at 84. Not unusual, given the age, but
what is unusual is that it was exactly 1 day after Carrie Fisher, her daughter, died.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

SMK said:


> A day after Carrie Fisher's death, her mother Debbie Reynolds has died of a stroke. RIP.


You have to wonder about fate and if there is something to take you up at your word. One of the last things Debbie Reynolds was heard to say is that "I want to be with my daughter"..now you have to wonder if it was just a freaky occurance or if there is something to it where God takes you when it is your time.

It is more common amongst older octogenarian married couples where one dies (usually the husband) and
the wife a few days or weeks later. It's like losing the will to live to continue on your own, I suppose. 

We've lost a few memorable actors, musicians, sports celebrities, news media reporters, and other people of interest this year. 
Last night on CTV National news, they went through a video montage of all the people, (some more known than others), that have left us in 2016, and there is still 2 days to go yet.

I think in 2017, there will be a lot more leaving us as well, as the famous people in the generations
we know about continue to age and die of natural causes or in some cases overdoses.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

It's been a tough year for Jewish celebrities. Apart from George Michael and Carrie Fisher, Anton Yelchin, Doris Roberts and Gene Wilder also passed away.


----------

